# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κάλυψη κλουβιών

## 11panos04

Θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας.Καλυψα δυο κλουβια τοιουτοτροπως,ώστε να ειναι μόνο η προσοψη ανοικτη(συμβουλη φιλου εκτροφεα),αλλα χρησιμοποιησα χαρτονι από κουτια που βαζουν μεσα πχ χυμους,μπουκαλια και τετοια.Το ανοιξα,το μετρησα,το εκοψα,το στερεωσα,ανοιξα κ πορτες,για όταν με το καλο μπουν φωλιες κι ετοιμα.Αυτο που με ανησυχει με το χαρτονι όμως είναι ότι,επειδη δεν είναι ένα χαρτι ενιαιο,είναι δυο στρωματα χαρτιου με πεπιεσμενο χαρτι ενδιαμεσα,εχει ανοιγματα,και σκεφτομαι,μην χτυπησεει ο δι…ος το ποδαρι του και σκασει καμμια ψειρα μυτη καλοκαιριατικα ή χειροτερα,νωριτερα,και βρει σπιτι εκει αναμεσα…Τα καθαριζω πολύ τα κλουβια και το χωρο,αλλα θελω να προλαβω τυχον τετοιες καταστασεις.Βρηκα στο ιντερνετ από έναν εκτροφεα καρδερινων φωτογραφιες,σκεπαζει τα κλουβια όπως κι εγω,αλλα χρησιμοποιει κατι σα ναυλον…σα χαρτι….τί είναι αυτό δεν ξερω.Μπορειτε να καταλαβετε εσεις;;;Να μου πειτε πού μπορω να το βρω και σε τι τιμη περιπου;;;Φαινεται πιο ευκολο να χρησιμοποιηθει,αφου είναι σα χαρτι,και λεπτο,χωρις ενδιαμεσα ανοιγματα,όπως το χαρτονι.Και όπως το βλεπω,δεν πρεπει να κατακρατά και νερο,σε πριπτωση που πεσει νερο πανω του,ενώ το χαρτονι θα το ρουφαει και ξερουμε…ανοιγματα,χαρτι κ υγρασια=ο τι πρεπει για ψειρες κι αλλα.Τί να ναι…;;;




Φιλικα

----------


## romel

Περα απο τις ψείρες νομίζω πως το χαρτόνι σταδιακά θα το σκίσουν τα πουλιά, ειδικά μια πυρρωμένη θυληκιά.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ προς τι η καλυψη ; για αισθηση ασφαλειας; 

το ιδιο πραγμα μπορεις να κανει και με υλικο διχτυ πυκνο  για σκιαση 



εκτος αν θες κατι τετοιο





αν να πες μου να σου στειλω πμ που μπορεις να το βρεις

----------


## 11panos04

Ναι,για ασφαλεια,οσο γινεται να μην κοιταν δεξια-αριστερα,πανω(πισω εχω τοιχο,οποτε ειναι οκ),μόνο μπροστα.Σας διαβεβαιω,δεν το θελω για σουβέρ για ποτηρια!!!Απλως,αυτο μου φανηκε κι ευκαμπτο,και πρκατικο,καί χωρις να ναι γκοφρε χαρτονι με ανοιγματα οπως το χαρτονι,που μπορει να βραχει,να μουλιασει κ να κρυφτουν διάφορα αναμεσα,κι απ ο τι βλεπω στις φωτο,ειναι και καπως πυκνο,να μη βλεπουν δλδ απο μεσα του.Ο τι μπορειτε να μου πειτε,πειτε το μου.Δημητρη,αν δεν απατωμαι μοιαζει πολυ με αυτο στο θερμοκηπιο,ισως να ναι και το ιδιο.Στειλε μου,οκ.

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

αν εννοεις το πρωτο ,το βρισκεις συνηθως σε ειδη συσκευασιας  ή σε ειδη για θερμοκηπια .δεν ξερω καπου συγκεκριμενα εκει πανω .αν εννοεις το δευτερο το ναυλο (αυτο με την κουπα διπλα ) θα το βρεις *την πεμπτη* σε γνωστο μαρκετ .αν δεν καταλαβες σου γραφω

----------


## 11panos04

Σ ευχαριστω,καλυτερα οχι,γιατι ανοικτοχρωμο ειναι,ημιδιαφανες το κοβω,μαλλον δε θα με εξυπηρετησει.

Φιλικα

----------


## 11panos04

Ξερετε αν θα μπορουσε να εξυπηρετησει κι αυτο το σκοπο;;;Δλδ,να εμποδιιζει τα πουλια να βλεπουν στις μεριες που το βαζουμε,οπως αυτος στη φωτο;;;Το ρωταω,γιατι για τετοιο το θελω και γιατι δεν ξερω για τί το χρησιμοποιησε αυτος στις φωτο...
Φιλικα

----------


## ninos

Γνώμη μου είναι 

οτι με ότι χαρτί και να βάλεις, ακόμα και το δύχτι, πιστέυω οτι το πολύ σε 2 εβδομάδες θα σου βρομίσει με σπόρια, αφού είναι τόσο κοντά στο κλουβί. 

Εγω θα σου πρότεινα μια πιο ακριβή, αλλά τελειωτική κίνηση να κάνεις στην ζευγαρώστρα σου.  Να καλύψεις τα κλουβιά με Plexiglass. Να φτιάξεις δηλαδή ένα κουτί απο Plexiglass, όπου μέσα θα βάζεις την ζευγαρώστρα σου. Ακριβώς όπως φένεται στην φωτογραφία σου. Υπάρχει και αδιαφανές εαν σε ενδιαφέρει να βλέπουν μόνο μπροστά και νομίζω οτι είναι και πιο φθηνό. 

Υπάρχει κατάστημα με μεγάλη πικοιλιά, που σου τα κόβει μάλιστα δωρεάν στα μέτρα που θέλεις.  Αγοράζεις και γωνίες και είσαι έτοιμος. Δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα, ούτε με ψείρες, ούτε με αρπακτικά,  ούτε με νερά, ούτε τίποτα. Θα βάζεις το κουτί κάτω απο το λάστιχο για καθάρισμα και  σε 10 λεπτά θα έχεις τελειώσει.  Το μόνο ίσως πρόβλημα, κυριώς το καλοκαίρο, είναι να μην βλέπει την ζευγαρώστρα ο ήλιος, διοτι μπορεί να ανεβάζει αρκετά την θερμοκρασία

----------


## Nick

Παναγιώτη πάρε το διάφανο πλαστικό που είναι στο τρίτο ποστ,πιστεύω είναι το καλύτερο γιατί περνάει το φως και μπορεί να πλυθεί εύκολα αν βρομίσει.
Το έχει μεγάλο μαγαζί με παιχνίδια πηγαίνοντας για Ωραιόκαστρο η στο λιμάνι.

----------


## 11panos04

Ma εγω δεν το θελω διαφανο,το θελω αδιαφανες,να μη μπορει να δει το πουλακι.Εν ολιγοις,να βαζεις το χερι σου απο πισω(οχι και κολλητα),κι αν καθεται στο κλαδακι εκει,να καθεται χωρις να βλεπει κατι πισω απο το πραγμα αυτο.

Φιλικα

----------


## Nick

Εκεί που σου λέω έχει αυτό που θέλεις.

----------


## tasos-mo

Πανο εγω χρησιμοποιω αυτο το πλεγμα σκιασης για θερμοκηπεια τα τελευταια 2 χρονια..εμενα με εχει βοηθηση παρα πολυ γιατι 1) απομονωνετε το καθε ζευγαρι μειωνοντας το στρες κατα πολυ(απλως πειραματισου γιατι μπορει με μονη στρωση να εχουν καποια ορατοτητα..εμενα μονο ενα ζευγαρι καταφερνε να βλεπει γιαυτο και εβαζα διπλο)..2)βοηθα πολυ στην ανανεωση του αερα γιατι ειναι διατριτο..3)εγω δεν το εχω δεμενο γιατι οταν καθαριζω την κλουβα μπορει να χρηαστει να το μετακινησω για λιγο..και πολλα αλλα..Το συστηνω ανεπιφυλαχτα..
Μπορεις να το βρεις σε καταστηματα με ναυλον σιδερικα και υλικα οικοδομων..

----------


## ovelix83

εγω πηρα καλαμωτη αυτη που βαζουμε στα μπαλκονια και την εκοψα στα μετρα τησ κλουβας...και ειναι ταλεια...αεριζεται η κλουβα προσφερει σκια και καμουφλαζ για το βραδυ που την εχω εξω....γιατι εχω περασει διπλα στρωματα σε καθε πλευρα...και στο μπροστα μερος την εχω στερεωσει ετσι που την κατεβαζω μονο το βραδυ...αν θελετε μπορω να βαλω φωτο.......

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Περιμένουμε φώτο Γιώργο !!!*

----------


## giocakis

Πανο το υλικο που ψαχνεις το εχουν ολα τα φυτωρια που πουλανε φυτα γλαστρες κτλ.   και ειναι νομιζω καλη επιλογη.

----------


## ovelix83

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## ovelix83

δεν ξερω αν σας αρεσει αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι οτι καλύτερο...και απο θεμα οικονομιας αλλα κ απο θεμα χρησιμοτητας

----------


## mitsman

Η καλυτερη φωλια για ψειρες!!!!!!!

Φιλικα Γιωργο!

----------


## ovelix83

το ξηλωσα κι ολας....και ηταν τοσο ωραιο...........

----------


## vag21

καλο αλλα εχει δικιο ο μητσος.

----------


## ovelix83

εγω την ειχα βαλει για προστασια απο αγρια πουλια...τωρα τι να βαλω....παιζει να ψεκαζω με σπρει για ψειρες,,,,,πως να τα προστατευσω

----------


## vag21

αν παισει ψειρα θα τηνπεταξεις ετσι και αλλιως.ασε που θα μπεις σε μια διαδικασια να απολυμαινεις πουλια κλουβια.γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις σιτα αλουμινιου που δεν σκουριαζει και θα εχεις μια καλη προστασια?

----------


## ovelix83

μπορω να βαλω την σιτα κατευθειαν πανω στην κλουβα χωρις πλαισιο

----------

